# Bridgestone PHYZ Irons?



## dino_dino (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi.

well, seeking new irons and I got over some from the Japanese maker Bridgestone.
Here in Japan right now and a dealer showed me some I have not seen in Europe, yet, PHYZ line.

Anyone used them? Just a Japanese model?

They feel good. All a bit short for me.....But still, not bad.


----------

